# recruiting info for 2 Int Pl (Ottawa



## dhislop (5 Oct 2007)

Hey,

Looking to get into contact with the 2 Int Pl. in Ottawa to talk to the recruiting NCO regarding options and opportunities... does anyone have contact info for that position??

Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2007)

First question I would like to ask someone who wants to embark on a career in gathering and disseminating information, is: "Have you bothered to go down to the CFRC and ask for the Contact Information for 2 Int Platoon?"

Second question I would like to ask someone who wants to embark on a career in gathering and disseminating information, is: "Have you bothered to do any 'Open Source' research on the internet, or on this site?"

Third question I would like to ask someone who wants to embark on a career in gathering and disseminating information, is: "How did you hear about 2 Int Platoon, and what do you know about what they do?"

If you had done any of the above, you may have come up with some information, such as 2intplrecruiting@forces.gc.ca or a telephone number (613) 949 8729.  Those are all available at the CFRC.  Now you have to go to the CFRC and do your initial applications, interviews, interviews, CFAT, PT Test, etc and then more interviews at 2 Int Pl.  

2 Int Pl will be holding an "Information Session" at 1900 hrs on 5 Nov, so give them a call and have your name added to the list.  Remember that this is a long weekend and no one will be there until after the weekend (ie. Tuesday afternoon would be a safe bet.)

......And the fourth question I would like to ask someone who wants to embark on a career in gathering and disseminating information, is:  "You don't think this job is in anyway like that in the movies, or on TV?  You don't want to be a James Bond, do you?"


----------



## dhislop (5 Oct 2007)

Wow... ok sufficiently chastised.  To answer your questions in the order asked.
1. I have not been to the CFRC on Slater yet, I am currently settling into Ottawa and looking into my options.  I was also informed that in this case it is better to go through the recruitment NCO at the specific unit, as opposed to indirectly though the CFRC.

2.  I have indeed done some open source as well as human source research, although it was more background information, training options/requirements, testing etc.  In fact posting on here is tapping even more open/HUMINT type sources

3. I heard about 2 Int Pl. through a few friends in the Forces, but also through the 2 Int Coy site.  As for what they do, i'm well aware that its not James Bond style spycraft (esp. since he was MI6, not military intelligence)   I'm sure I only have an inkling of the complete role of the 2 Int Pl in the Cdn Forces, but i'm more than willing to expand my knowledge and i'm up for a challenge.

4. see above

But thanks for the information.




			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> First question I would like to ask someone who wants to embark on a career in gathering and disseminating information, is: "Have you bothered to go down to the CFRC and ask for the Contact Information for 2 Int Platoon?"
> 
> Second question I would like to ask someone who wants to embark on a career in gathering and disseminating information, is: "Have you bothered to do any 'Open Source' research on the internet, or on this site?"
> 
> ...


----------



## ark (5 Oct 2007)

dhislop said:
			
		

> (esp. since he was MI6, not military intelligence)



MI6 = Military Intelligence 6

That is what the acronym stands for.


----------



## dhislop (5 Oct 2007)

At one point (WW2), yes MI6 was a military organization, hence the Military Intelligence designation, although after the war it was returned to the Foreign Office.  Officially it is now known as the Secret Intelligence Service (SIS) and is responsible for foreign intelligence and operations, much like the CIA... Canada has no direct equivalent, as CSIS is tasked mainly to domestic security, as is the RCMP and CSE handles SIGINT



			
				ark said:
			
		

> MI6 = Military Intelligence 6
> 
> That is what the acronym stands for.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2007)

Semantics.   :


----------



## medaid (6 Oct 2007)

dhislop,


     I really didn't get why you asked the questions that you did. You have obviously done some homework, and all of them seem sound, so why bother asking us? When we answered your questions, you weren't really THAT receptive to it either. 

    SIGINT is not the domain of CSE alone and neither is nomestic only done by CSIS and RCMP. Did you know that there's also an MI5?!


----------



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2007)

Remember, you have to meet the criteria to join the CF as laid out in previous Topics.  Above and beyond those criteria, you will be required to successfully complete a Security Clearance.  This is a must.  It entails that you accurately detail what you have done for the last ten years, list details on all your immediate family, provide references who have known you for several years, as well as neighbours who have known you for five years.   Without this clearance, you are unemployable and thus not a candidate that they would hire.

A quick look at the Topics on Security Clearances will help.


----------



## Meridian (6 Oct 2007)

dhislop said:
			
		

> Canada has no direct equivalent, as CSIS is tasked mainly to domestic security,



Not true anymore.

Correction - they do operate overseas, whereas once they did not... Their mandate however is primarily domestic.


----------



## Muckaduc (16 Sep 2009)

Obviously it's in Ottawa, but where exactly? The sheet I was given at the recuiting office does not list an address. 

Is it in the same building as the service battalion on 2100 Walkley Rd? 

Thanks


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Sep 2009)

I get this when looking up 2 INTELLIGENCE PLATOON:

2 Intelligence Platoon
National Defence Headquarters
MGen George R Pearkes Building
101 Colonel By Drive
Ottawa ON, K1A 0K2


----------



## gcclarke (16 Sep 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I get this when looking up 2 INTELLIGENCE PLATOON:
> 
> 2 Intelligence Platoon
> National Defence Headquarters
> ...



Unfortunately, that doesn't really tell us much. The mailing address for every single NDHQ organization is via 101.


----------



## dapaterson (16 Sep 2009)

Think:  "Where could we put a unit to violate the Geneva Conventions?" and you'll have your answer.


----------



## The_Dictat (17 Sep 2009)

Oooh, a riddle...  LOL That one is very good Dapaterson...  If the candidate can't figure it out, then he can't be in the Int Trade?  lol...

Ok, let's stop tease the poor guy.

6th Floor 
1745 Alta Vista Dr. 
Ottawa, Ontario 
K1A 0K6

Telephone/téléphone: 613 - 949 - 1534

email/Courrier électronique:

2intplrecruiting@forces.gc.ca


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Sep 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Think:  "Where could we put a unit to violate the Geneva Conventions?" and you'll have your answer.


That's almost as good as "if you'd remember where you'd put it, you wouldn't need to be looking for it, would you?"


----------



## Mojo Magnum (18 Sep 2009)

Hey all,
If a certain Sig type with sufficient time in and rank to OT was so inclined to make that move to INT, could any of you shed some light on what might be awaiting me down that road?  

Feel free to message me, I would appreciate any contacts that could help me prepare for testing.


----------

